# Software > Linux >  Voyage-ozonet linux NEW release

## acoul

Το Voyage linux είναι ένα linux βασισμένο σε Debian-Sarge φτιαγμένο ειδικά για συσκευές όπως το Wrap. Όσοι είναι φανατικοί του Open Source και του GPL, Voyage linux for Wrap is the way to go... !!

voyage-0.1.2 unofficial experimental release: Internet, Wireless

From the changelog:
------------------------------

0.1.2 ( 10 May 2005)
- this is an unofficial update/experimental release based on 0.1 series by alex_at_ozo_dot_com
- add kismet_drone (binary only, but works well)
- update kernel image revision to 1.4.2 : this is 2.6.11 + debian patches + voyage patches ( from 2.6.8 ) + Wireless Extentions v18 patch
- update wireless_tools to v28pre_6
- update hostap to 0.4.0 + txpower ajust patches + enabled firmware nvram upload + stable firmware series upload at boot 
- update ipw2100 to 1.1.0
- fix fstab ro mount errors at boot
- removed swapon from init.d scripts
- add more apt-get packages: ssmtp snmpd arpwatch logrotate less
- updated some symlinks at /var to point to /ro/var --> /rw/var
- modified init.d/ntpdate to run hwclock -w after ntpdate update
- modified init.d/watchdog to load wd1100 modules after watchdog is loaded
- FixMe: the only way to get a decent reboot is to stop watchdog sleep 5 and restart it.

----------


## enaon

Thank you - thank you  ::

----------


## paravoid

Έχεις μιλήσει καθόλου με τον Punky Tse;

----------


## acoul

> Έχεις μιλήσει καθόλου με τον Punky Tse;


Του είχα στείλει personal mail μερικές μέρες πριν με τις προθέσεις μου και σήμερα έστειλα σχετικό mail στην voyage mailing list που είναι moderated και μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχει ανακοινωθεί. Απ'ότι φαντάζομαι θα πρέπει να τρέχει ο Punky και μόλις βρει λίγο χρόνο θα επανέλθει δυναμικά...

----------


## acoul

Είναι καιρός για ένα νέο release: Internet,Wireless

From the README file:
----------------------------------------------
This branch is an unofficial Voyage Linux 
http://www.voyage.hk/ update release.

0.1.2 and 0.1.3 releases are based on the voyage-0.1 series.
0.1.5-ozonet is based on the voyage-0.1.sarge series.

This work is developed on a wrap hardware http://pcengines.ch/wrap.htm 
but it should also work on similar hardware such as soekris
http://www.soekris.com/net4826.htm
----------------------------------------------

----------


## acoul

Νέο release Internet,Wireless



> From the Changelog:
> ---------------------------------
> 
> voyage-ozonet-0.2.2 (October 01, 2005)
> - based on voyage-0.2pre1 which is based on Debian Sarge
> - Switched to vanilla latest 2.6.x kernel series
> - Dual boot: 2.4.31+WE-v.18 & 2.6.14-rc3
> - Name and version separation from main voyage release, to avoid 
> confusion. This release is focused on WiFi features needed
> ...


Wrap routers @ AWMN upgraded to latest release:

10.2.19.5 - [email protected]
10.2.19.6 - [email protected]
10.2.33.5 - [email protected]
10.14.154.5 - [email protected]
10.2.44.5 - [email protected]_m

Το Voyage linux είναι ένα σχετικά εύκολο και απλό στην χρήση σύστημα μια και απολαμβάνει όλα τα καλά του Debian linux αφού είναι βασισμένο σε αυτό. Τα δυνατά του κομμάτια είναι: Σταθερότητα, αξιοπιστία, ανοιχτός κώδικας και συχνή ενημέρωση.




> credits:
> -----------
> 
> nc: για την προμήθεια soekris/mpi350 για τις δοκιμές
> katsaros_m: για την προμήθεια wrap/atheros για τις δοκιμές
> Punky Tse: για το Voyage linux

----------


## Belibem

Σκέφτομαι να αναβαθμίσω τον κόμβο μου στο άμεσο μέλλον και η ιδέα του microtik δεν μου φαίνεται ότι καλύτερο. Γνωρίζει κανείς αν με το voyage θα έχω έναν καλό atheros driver που να κατεβάζει ισχύ, να μην κολάει και να παίζει καλά στα 5Ghz (κακά τα ψέμματα το main feature του microtik είναι σίγουρα ο propriatary atheros driver τους).

Ακόμα αν έχει κανείς να μου προτείνει κάτι *ευανάγνωστο* που να εξηγεί τα βασικά περι setup και δυνατοτήτων θα το εκτιμούσα ιδιαίτερα.

----------


## acoul

Voyage linux = Debian Sarge linux
Voyage-ozonet linux = Voyage linux + latest madwifi/hostap drivers/patches + latest vanilla linux kernels + latest packages such as quagga, dnsmasq κλπ.

proprietary συνήθως είναι κακό γιατί παρουσιάζει ιδιαιτερότητες και ο μόνος που μπορεί να βρει προβλήματα και να τα λύση είναι ο προμηθευτής...

Πάντως και στο link ΕΕΧΙ <--> VLSI και στο DAT <--> Nettraptor οι atheros drivers δουλεύουν μια χαρά. Προβλήματα υπάρχουν που και που σε κάποιο refresh του BGP που καμιά φορά δεν ανανεώνει τα routes από την μεριά του mikrotik... Το τελευταίο αντιμετωπίζεται με κάποιο watchdog script στο cron.



```
iwconfig ath0 txpower 1 auto       # units are mW
athctrl -i ath0 -d 9000     # distance adjust, units are in meters
```

@wiresounds No web interface, αν βρω λίγο χρόνο σκέφτομαι για αυτό

----------


## wiresounds

Αλέξανδρε, web interface έχει ;
(Δεν είμαστε όλοι console boys)  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Προβλήματα υπάρχουν που και που σε κάποιο refresh του BGP που καμιά φορά δεν ανανεώνει τα routes από την μεριά του mikrotik...


Μωρέ μια χαρά του τα λέει το MT… αυτό όμως καμιά φορά μελαγχολεί και δεν του αρέσει και δεν θέλει να συνεργαστεί με το closed source… 

Από την άλλη από όσο είδα με τα ματάκια μου είναι πολύ κοντά σε μια καλη υλοποίηση και όταν ο καλός μας ο acoul του νταντέψει λίγο το madwifi ώστε να ξεχειλώνει καλά (ίσως το έχει κάνει) θα έχουμε ένα Nice και stable base system!

Βουρ μετά για το WiFiAdmin.. και γρήγορα… 1 αυτό
2 μετά αν μπορεί ο web server του να τρέξει php, perl ή κάτι σε script γλώσσα μπορούμε να κάνουμε θαύματα… 

Όταν θα έχει φτάσει σε αυτή την φάση το κυριότερο όπλο του (σε σχεση με το MT) θα είναι το full featured (maybe web controlled) BGP. + ότι άλλο καλούδι του μπει με το καλό… 

Το κυριότερο όμως ακόμα και σε αυτή την φάση… όπως σε όλα τα project για μένα είναι το documentation και το εύκολο installation… όχι πάμε πακέτο πάμε script ξανά μανα, φτου και πάλι… ένα base με τα απαραίτητα καλούδια και μετά free to reach the sky!

Good work anyway!  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Τέτοιες Μ@λ@κιες κάνεις και πας και βάζεις το Nstreme στις LAN ρε Abdoul??? Για το wireless είναι είπαμε…  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Cyber… μπες και ξανά βγές… προφανώς πατάτα έχεις κάνει…

Τις μετοχές τις αφήνω στο δίκτυο και πουθενά αλλού... απλά κατευθύνω τα πάντα για το συμφέρον του δικτύου... άρα και για τις μετοχές μου...  ::

----------


## VFXCode

τελικα εχουμε νεα απο εκεινη την εκδοση που ελεγες οτι θα ανεβαζες??????

----------


## acoul

Νέο release: Internet,Wireless,Documentation. 
M$ users μπορούν να βρουν images εδώ: Internet, Wireless

From the Changelog:
-----------------------------



> - gcc version 4.1.1
> - linux kernel 2.6.16.32
> - port of rudy's openwrt QoS script qos-re_1.05_all
> - madwifi-ng svn r1816
> - dnsmasq 2.35
> - acinonyx madwifi hal improvements
> - iperf-2.0.2
> - arping-2.05
> - l7-protocols-2006-10-18
> ...


Παρατηρήσεις:
---------------------



> madwifi-ng βελτιστοποιήσεις

----------


## VFXCode

Ωραιος Αλεξ.

----------


## acoul

σήμερα λόγω βροχής έγιναν μερικές δοκιμές σε ένα wrap με voyage-ozonet-0.2.16 πάνω στα δύο BB link που διαθέτει. στα απέναντι άκρα υπήρχαν wrap με voyage-ozonet-0.2.16 επίσης. Τα αποτελέσματα εδώ: Internet, Wireless


```
Method:

    * ping -f -s 65507 remote-ip (both ends)

Settings:

    * iwpriv ath0 ff 1
    * iwpriv ath0 compression 1
    * iwpriv ath0 burst 0
    * iwpriv ath0 turbo 0
    * iwpriv ath0 ar 0
```

----------


## Acinonyx

Ενδιφέρον! Από ποιά έκδοση δουλευει η δυνατότητα του compression;

Αν ενεργοποιούσες και το bursting ίσως πήγαινε πιό ψηλα.

----------


## alasondro

μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό το compression δεν δούλευε ακόμη πάντως.....

το iwpriv ath0 ar 1 

τι κάνει;

διαβασα οτι ενεργοποιεί την δυνατότητα για adaptive radio 
αλλά τι σημαίνει πρακτικά αυτό;

----------


## acoul

Νέο voyage-ozonet-0.2.17 maintenance release: Internet,Wireless,Documentation. 

From the Changelog:
-----------------------------



> voyage-ozonet-0.2.17 (Feb 22, 2007)
> - linux kernel 2.6.16.41
> - kernel Wireless Extensions v21 patch
> - HostAP WE-21 support patch
> - madwifi-ng svn r2144 + acinonyx hal improvements
> - latest patch-o-matic-ng ipp2p
> - l7-protocols-2007-01-14
> - iptables layer7-2.9 patch
> - dnsmasq 2.38
> ...

----------


## VFXCode

Μπραβο!!!!!!!


(Υποστιριζει Cisco καρτες το voyage???)

----------


## acoul

> Μπραβο!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> (Υποστιζει Cisco καρτες το voyage???)


κοστίζει κάτι παραπάνω αλλά αξίζει ... από wifi κάρτες υποστηρίζει:



> intel
> cisco
> atheros
> prism2.x


τα μόνα αρχεία που χρειάζονται παραμετροποίηση είναι τα:


```
/etc/init.d/voyage-util
/usr/local/etc/bgpd.conf
```

το τελευταίο το γνωρίζουμε πλέον ακόμη και στον κόσμο του MikroTik. και τα δύο αρχεία εμπεριέχουν παραδείγματα, οπότε η παραμετροποίησή τους είναι εύκολη και απλή. το δυνατό του σημείο είναι η σταθερότητα και η αξιοπιστία: no memory leaks κλπ. τρέχτε να προλάβετε πριν εξαντληθεί το stock !!

----------


## VFXCode

> κοστίζει κάτι παραπάνω αλλά αξίζει ...


LOL  ::  




> τα μόνα αρχεία που χρειάζονται παραμετροποίηση είναι τα:
> 
> 
> ```
> /etc/init.d/voyage-util
> /usr/local/etc/bgpd.conf
> ```


Το etc/network/interfaces ???? Πως περνουν τις ρυθμισεις οι καρτες?

----------


## smyrosnik

Κάποιο image για αυτούς που έχουν windows?  ::

----------


## VFXCode

> Κάποιο image για αυτούς που έχουν windows?



++++++  ::

----------


## acoul

Νέο release voyage-ozonet-0.2.18 Internet, Wireless και upgrade πακέτο: Internet, Wireless

From the Changelog
-----------------------------



> voyage-ozonet-0.2.18 (Feb 28, 2007)
> - linux kernel 2.6.16.45
> - kernel Wireless Extensions v21 patch
> - HostAP WE-21 support patch
> - madwifi-ng-0.9.3
> - merged some patches from main voyage latest patch tree


έχει παρατηρηθεί μια επιπλέον σταθερότητα σε λινκ με MikroTik με τους madwifi-ng-0.9.3.

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> Voyage linux = Debian Sarge linux
> Voyage-ozonet linux = Voyage linux + latest madwifi/hostap drivers/patches + latest vanilla linux kernels + latest packages such as quagga, dnsmasq κλπ.
> 
> 
> Μια χάρη, δεν είσαι σε καμμία περίπτωση υποχρεωμένος να το κάνεις, απλά δεν είναι κακό.
> 
> Βλέπω στο source σου, διάφορα patches.
> ...


Ποτέ δεν απάντησα σε αυτό το post. Η απάντηση, έστω και καθυστερημένα είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει ο απαραίτητος χρόνος αλλά ούτε και η συμμετοχή για να μεγαλώσει άλλο το voyage-ozonet branding και πιθανά να γίνει merge η δουλειά στο κεντρικό δένδρο του Voyage Linux. Δούλεψε και δουλεύει 2+ χρόνια πολύ καλά, ίσως σε κάποια σημεία πολύ καλύτερα από το Voyage που είναι πιο γενικό και όχι wifi specific. Λόγω του περιορισμένου χρόνου και του ότι το OpenWRT έχει φτάσει πλέον σε πολύ ικανοποιητικά επίπεδα, το Voyage-ozonet branding project μπαίνει σε μια εποχή freeze μέχρι να χρειαστεί η ανάγκη να ενεργοποιηθεί ξανά.

Ένα αντίστοιχο ερώτημα με αυτό του Φαίδων έθεσα και εδώ.

----------


## nc

> Ποτέ δεν απάντησα σε αυτό το post. Η απάντηση, έστω και καθυστερημένα είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει ο απαραίτητος χρόνος αλλά ούτε και η συμμετοχή για να μεγαλώσει άλλο το voyage-ozonet branding και πιθανά να γίνει merge η δουλειά στο κεντρικό δένδρο του Voyage Linux. Δούλεψε και δουλεύει 2+ χρόνια πολύ καλά, ίσως σε κάποια σημεία πολύ καλύτερα από το Voyage που είναι πιο γενικό και όχι wifi specific. Λόγω του περιορισμένου χρόνου και του ότι το OpenWRT έχει φτάσει πλέον σε πολύ ικανοποιητικά επίπεδα, το Voyage-ozonet branding project μπαίνει σε μια εποχή freeze μέχρι να χρειαστεί η ανάγκη να ενεργοποιηθεί ξανά.
> 
> Ένα αντίστοιχο ερώτημα με αυτό του Φαίδων έθεσα και εδώ.


Στο OpenWRT forum περιμένουν ακόμη ...

http://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?pid=15544#p15544

*21-11-2005* http://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?pid=15792#p15792



> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> Open source is opening your mind to new ideas and suggestions.
> 
> 
> *Hey acoul... I am open to your new ideas and suggestions, and if you tell me what they are, I'll consider them*

----------


## acoul

> Στο OpenWRT forum περιμένουν ακόμη ...
> 
> http://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?pid=15544#p15544


δεν έψαξες καλά ...

----------


## nc

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nc
> 
> Στο OpenWRT forum περιμένουν ακόμη ...
> 
> http://forum.openwrt.org/viewtopic.php?pid=15544#p15544
> 
> 
> δεν έψαξες καλά ...


Τα παρακολουθώ ανελλιπώς, μην ανησυχείς. 

Όλοι ξέρουν να ανοιγοκλείνουν tickets για να λύνουν άλλοι τα προβλήματα.

----------


## acoul

όλοι έχουν την χρησιμότητά τους, ακόμη και όσοι απλά αρκούνται στο ροκάνισμα ...

----------

